# Chicken pic



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

This little chick came out since Saturday night when I or my wife last looked out there. Been out on this tree every season for a while now. Have not checked my woods spot yet, this has been my indicator. Looks like stuf is starting by some other posts.
Good luck out there!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice pic makes almost miss michigan, i wont be able to get hens, chinkens or my beloves stumpies...this year...a s,mall price to pay for the summer in alaska i guess.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Nice fresh Cincinnatus OGM!
One of my favorites!

If the tree is near your house, I'd dig up the area slightly where
you see it growing and replace the dirt and treat with a fungicide
to kill it off.

Mike


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Michigan Mike said:


> Nice fresh Cincinnatus OGM!
> One of my favorites!
> 
> If the tree is near your house, I'd dig up the area slightly where
> ...


No, I don't want to kill it. I do not think it hurts the tree at all, a huge cherry in a row of cedars. My neighbor might want it gone but I like having it around. It is on our property line and the trees are actually owned by consumers or whatever they call themselves these days.
I don't eat it cause it's yardbird and we both do some treating. I have a growth study on one of em from this tree in my photos. We just got (actually getting) rained on, tomorrow in the woods might be some fresh ones.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Congrats on the tastey delight....


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hi OGM
I did see your chicken growth study a couple years ago
and thought that was great!

Now what the chicken does for a living throughout the year will eventually
kill the tree, but it will probably fall in a storm from the effects first.
I had a friend that lost a mighty oak last year from them,
but who knows how long it took? 

Here's a quote from Tom Volk on it
*If you're only interested in Laetiporus as a forest or urban tree pathogen, it's also important to know whether the roots or the butt of the tree are affected. Both species cause a brown rot, and both are common reasons that trees fall over or break in the wind. *

*from this page off his site*
http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/jul2001.html

I have a big cherry tree in my yard and I wouldn't mind
it gone, since I'm tired of all the purple splotches that the birds
leave on my car from it. lol

Good luck on your chicken hunt!
I hope you find a nice one!

take care 
mike


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Another nice Cherry Chicken Ogm...

and an interesting read mike.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes thats pretty interesting info Michigan Mike. Thanks for posting it. 
If I would have caught this one a bit earlier I would have done another study to see how different it would have been.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Now that's a beautiful looking chicken!! I had some last week. I made a chicken of the woods Quesadilla.......mmmmm.......now that was different!!


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

I've seen those before but didn't know they were eatable. Are they tasty and how do you cook them?

Is there a false or poison version?

Peace,

Herman


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Waders65 said:


> I've seen those before but didn't know they were eatable. Are they tasty and how do you cook them?
> 
> Is there a false or poison version?
> 
> ...


Some online reading on the species.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/laetiporus_cincinnatus.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/laetiporus_sulphureus.html


----------

